# Charlie isfive today.



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlie our resident firecracker turned five today. She got a birthday cake ,bully sticks and some hooves . She went to the lake for walk and a picnic. Happy Birthday sweetie. I will post pictures later once I get them to upload. Charlie has been working with a trainer for the past 7 months to help her with the dog aggression issues. She has gotten better but she still needs work. She loves her buddy Hershey and the two are great together. They play constantly. She has really improved in her recall and her leash walking.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:birthday: It's always good to hear a positive update. Sounds like a nice day.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Charlie! Pictures??


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlie says thanks. I will post pictures assoon as my husband sends them to me.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:
Happy 5th Birthday Charlie!! Enjoy all those treats and lots of spoiling!!:smile2:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Charlie! Glad you had such a fun day!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charlie!!! Sounds like life is great!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. She had a good day.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Charlie! We are birthday buddies. We have the same b-day. I'm not gonna tell ya how old I am. lol! But - Natty Boh just celebrated his 5th birthday on June 27th.

Glad you had a good day!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jan . Happy Belated Birthday to you too. So you are a firecracker too. Still working on the pictures. Tell Natty Boh happy birthday a week late.


----------

